

[chrome] Facebook changed chat style for most users  - Here is my quick fix - bliker
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/facebook-old-chat-style/dcokdlmekmkmagjkjgloldbbmeocgpfp

======
bliker
All code in there is

    
    
        document.getElementsByClassName('bubbles')[0].classList.remove('bubbles');

